# Collagen?!



## Tuana (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie man oder womit man am besten Collagen ersellt? D.h. wie man mehrere Bilder zu einem Bild zusammensetzt ,um von den entsprechenden Bildern nur kleine Ausschnitte sieht?


Mfg


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Oktober 2003)

Eigentlich mit jedem Grafikprogramm! 

Für den kleineren Geldbeutel:

· Ulead PhotoImpact
· Adobe Photoshop *Elements* ( (Stark) Eingeschränktes Photoshop)

oder gleich das Profiprogramm für den etwas größeren Geldbeutel:

· Adobe Photoshop


----------

